# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Tesla Inc., electric cars, Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Formerly Tesla Motors

Website - tesla.com

youtube.com/tesla

vimeo.com/teslamotors

vimeo.com/user128712855

facebook.com/TESLAOfficialPage

twitter.com/tesla

linkedin.com/company/tesla-motors

instagram.com/teslamotors

Tesla, Inc. on Wikipedia

CEO and Chief Product Architect - Elon Musk

Projects and products:

Tesla Bot Optimus, humanoid robot

Tesla AI Day, event

Cybertruck

Tesla Semi, all-electric semi-trailer truck

driverless driving

EVEConnect, connected home / connected car solution

----------


## Airicist

How the Tesla Model S is Made | Tesla Motors Part 1

Published on Jul 16, 2013




> If founder Elon Musk is right, Tesla Motors just might reinvent the American auto industry—with specialized robots building slick electric cars in a factory straight from the future. That's where the battery-powered Model S is born.






How Tesla Builds Electric Cars | Tesla Motors Part 2

Published on Jul 30, 2013




> Tesla Motors is challenging the giants of the global auto industry with all-electric cars—and a new approach to building them. Take a look at their assembly lines, and the philosophy behind them.






Electric Car Quality Tests | Tesla Motors Part 3

Published on Aug 13, 2013




> Preorder a Tesla today—but don’t expect to get behind the wheel for another 2-3 months. We go inside Tesla’s rigorous quality testing that each of its vehicles must undergo before hitting the road. From water and drive tests to a 101-point checklist, see the exhaustive inspection these electric beauties go through.

----------


## Airicist

Tesla Motors Sizzle Reel 

 Published on May 16, 2014




> Created for the 2014 World Energy Innovation Forum, this short video showcases all things Tesla in just under two minutes.

----------


## Airicist

Tesla Unveils Dual Motor and Autopilot 

 Published on Oct 10, 2014




> After weeks of speculation Elon Musk finally reveals 'The D', along with autopilot capabilities for Model S.

----------


## Airicist

Riding in the Tesla P85D: 0 to 60 in 3.2 seconds, in the dark 

 Published on Oct 10, 2014




> The Tesla P85D is really, really fast. We got a chance to to ride the new model...in the dark.

----------


## Airicist

Article "How will Tesla end range anxiety?"

by Kirsten Korosec
March 16, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Tesla introduces Tesla Energy 

Published on May 2, 2015




> Tesla Energy is a suite of batteries for homes, businesses, and utilities fostering a clean energy ecosystem and helping wean the world off fossil fuels.

----------


## Airicist

90 second tour around the Tesla Factory

Published on Nov 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Tesla Touchscreen | Overview

Published on Mar 7, 2016




> The touchscreen is your control panel for accessing functions, features and apps in your Tesla. These videos will will provide a walkthrough of all functions, controls and apps. For enhanced interactivity, these videos will play vertically on your phone or tablet to help you follow along in your Tesla.






Tesla Mobile App Walkthrough

Published on Mar 7, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Tesla unveils Model 3

Published on Mar 31, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Tesla factory

Published on Apr 3, 2016




> Tesla’s vehicles are produced at its factory in Fremont, California, previously home to New United Motor Manufacturing Inc., a joint venture between Toyota and General Motors. The Tesla Factory has returned thousands of jobs to the area and is capable of producing 1,000 cars a week.
> 
> The company is expanding its manufacturing footprint into other areas, including in Tilburg, the Netherlands, where it has an assembly facility, and Lathrop, California, where it has a specialized production plant. To reduce the costs of lithium ion battery packs, Tesla and key strategic partners including Panasonic have begun construction of a gigafactory in Nevada that will facilitate the production of a mass-market affordable vehicle, Model 3. By 2020, the gigafactory will produce more lithium ion cells than all of the world’s combined output in 2013. The gigafactory will also produce battery packs intended for use in stationary storage, helping to improve robustness of the electrical grid, reduce energy costs for businesses and residences, and provide a backup supply of power.

----------


## Airicist

Tesla Model S swimming

Published on Jun 17, 2016




> Video shared by Sanzhar Altayev from Almaty, Kazakhstan.
> 
> After torrential rains most main junctions and roads were flooded in Almaty. Car drivers faced inevitable engine and transmission system damages caused by water flooding engine bays and air intake system, not mentioning oil contamination.
> 
> Nevertheless Tesla owners were not affected. Electric cars do not have any engines, carburetors, radiators or air intakes, but well sealed electric motor.
> 
> When Tesla enters flooded tunnel it starts to float! Any weather is grace with Tesla! Shame to sceptics!

----------


## Airicist

Inside the Gigafactory, Where Tesla is Building its Future

Published on Jul 26, 2016




> Tesla's Gigafactory, under construction in Sparks, Nevada, will be the largest building in the world, by footprint, when it's finished. The batteries it produces are crucial to Tesla's plan to make affordable electric vehicles.

----------


## Airicist

Inside the Gigafactory: Tesla's most important project

Published on Jul 29, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Tesla launches Gigafactory

Published on Jul 30, 2016




> Building the world’s largest factory to accelerate a sustainable energy future.

----------


## Airicist

Fully charged | Tesla customer stories

Published on Aug 10, 2016




> Watch Model S and Powerwall owner Clint outline the benefits of combining the Tesla Powerwall with solar and integrated software aggregation for control, savings and a change towards a more sustainable future.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Elon Musk: Robot software will make Tesla worth as much as Apple"

by Jeremy Owens
May 4, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tesla is buying computer vision start-up DeepScale in a quest to create truly driverless cars"

by Lora Kolodny
October 1, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Elon Musk Thrills ‘Knight Rider’ Fans With Talking Tesla Announcement"

by Harmon Leon
January 13, 2020

----------

